# Suzuki atv leaks gas form carb



## lemoncoke (Sep 25, 2008)

My sons atv leaks gas out the overflow tube when he starts it up. Anyone have any ideas what I should check or what should be done. It just started out of the blue one day when he was riding it. Been told it could be the floats. How do I know if the floats are bad? What checks do I do to find the problem? We took it apart and cleaned it with carb cleaner and put it back on and it still leaks but not as bad.


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

if it's from the over flow tube .. I would suspect gas isn't shutting off in the carb & the bowl overfilling with gas. Needle /seat/float/ adjustment to float


----------



## rpself (Dec 29, 2010)

i have a 2009 suzuki kingquad. it would run bout 62 to 65 to scared to hold it past 62mph.now it will only run 50 an it sounds like it has it is missing.i cleaned gas line and throtle body and changed sock on fuel pump.i cant figure it out.ther is a part under seat called afuel cut sesor assy. the top was busted and i dont know how long it was like that.do u think that maybey it is the problem?


----------

